# The Girls! My New Babies!



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

These are my three new girls! they are about 5 months old and i got them from a lady on craigslist they are just perfect!

this is hera the shy one. buts shes soo pretty and is really getting used to getting handled.










this is bella, shes all black and kinda shy but kinda wild at the same time.










and oh my gosh this is eliza, she is so wild and hyper! plus shes a really good escape artist ive learned, she loves being handled the most.











and just some free range pics....


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

If I were a rat, that couch would give me seizures.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

ummm ok?


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

Man do I want that solid black one. Dunno the technical terms, you'll have to forgive me. I want a black rat to add to my girls. I will name her Lucifer....or Lucius Malfoy.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah the lady i got them from said the solid black one [bella] is very rare because she is all one color and has no other markings of white. but i dont know.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

when a rat is all one color the term used is "solid". having a rich black color with no white or brown flecks whatsoever is a but harder to come by but having one with a few show imperfections such as rusting or flecking are fairly common in the rat community. a lot of pet stores have them. 

but regardless they are adorable. i especially like the look of hera. but i'm a bit partial to blues anyway


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought they were self?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

bugger. i should not try to give tech advice this late at night and this tired. i'm sorry ratlover, forensic is right. they are called selfs, not solids. i blame sleep deprivation. i'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

haha its all good. thanks for the feedback. =)


----------



## Supermunchie (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh they are so cute! Great piccies!
I love the grey-brown one, how sweet!


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cute!

PS - I love that sheet.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I LOVE the sheet , and of course the ratties and mega cute too
Jess x <3


----------

